# Food to fatten up a rat



## Elise-R-R (Mar 12, 2017)

I adopted my 2 girls a few weeks ago and they came to me in bad condition. Especially Luna, she was just a bag of bones  I've been feeding them up and they've put on a bit of weight but Luna is still on the slim side. Is there anything I can give her to help fatten her up quicker? Preferably something liquid as she loves taking stuff out of her syringe (she's on antibiotics at the moment). 

She's had a vet check up so other than a URI there's nothing that's keeping her from eating. Her sister also has a URI and she's now a healthy weight. However she was in slightly better condition when they arrived.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Meat baby food and avocado (be careful to not feed any of the flesh located next to the pit) will be your friend in this situation. Both are great at fattening up rats, and both seem to be loved by rats (at least, all my girls have lived them).


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

*loved


----------



## brooklyn&cornflake (Mar 28, 2017)

hard boiled eggs maybe  They're high in protein and help with rat growth, plus rats love eggs lol


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

Mine love boiled eggs, and they would probably help in this instance as they're high in protein.


----------



## Elise-R-R (Mar 12, 2017)

Thankyou all!! I'll pick up some meat baby food today. I worry about giving them eggs as they where fed on cat food in their previous home which is really high in protein so I don't want to make them ill. I've had them for a few weeks now though (2/3) so I guess it would have left their systems. 

On another note they smell REALLY bad. When I first got them I attributed the smell to the cat food diet but now they still smell so bad! They're almost fully litter trained and I spot clean everyday but their craps stink to high heavens XD 
I have boys and they don't smell even half as bad. They're both fed the exact same diet so I don't know why the girls smell so bad! Any ideas??


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

Ensure is the way to go  i never seen so many nutrients in one drink, it's used to feed seniors and disabled people who can't chew solid food for a few example. You can find it in the pharmacy side of Walmart where all the nutrition drinks are


----------



## Elise-R-R (Mar 12, 2017)

Ratlettes- Thankyou for the suggestion!! I'm from the UK so I don't have a Walmart but I'm sure they sell ensure in the chemist! My next door neighbour used to drink it though so I know it's deffo sold here. Thankyou!! 

I picked up some turkey pie baby food earlier from the shop so I'll be giving them that today!


----------

